# Application Recieved



## StaciaZ (Jan 11, 2011)

I got an email from the Iowa Licensing Board to let me know that they've recieved my application and that I've included all of the necessary items. I'm supposed to find out in February if I'm approved to sit for the exam or not.

As of the application deadline, I have 3.9 years of professional experience, with enough sub-professional experience to push me well over the 4 year requirement, but I'll still be nervous until I get my official OK.

For now I'm just studying.

Who else is preparing for April with me? How's it going?


----------

